# Who is/are your favorite YouTuber(s)?



## NotBandit (Mar 28, 2022)

Title.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Mar 28, 2022)

No one is my favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2022)

I'd say jay from the kubz scouts.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2022)

A lot of my interests culminated from Youtube for the past ten or so years have more often than not been centered around gaming content. There is some deviation, but not a lot.

Gaming Let's Players/Streamers/Reviewers/etc:


*Spoiler*: __ 



chuggaconroy
NintendoCapriSun
ProtonJon
lucahjin
MasaeAnela
StephenPlays
Tom Fawkes
Nitro Rad
Scott The Woz
Larry Bundy Jr
vinesauce
Vargskelethor Joel
Revscarecrow




And then you get into the weird part of my life for the past couple years, the melding of my gaming and being a weeb, vtubers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gawr Gura
Hakos Baelz
Kiryu Coco
Kureiji Ollie
Inugami Korone
Petra Gurin
Nina Kosaka
Amano Pikamee
Kson ONAIR
Randon Neuring (the orc guy)
ironmouse
Snuffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 28, 2022)

its too much but ill try to list

Science
Veritasium
Neil Dgrass Tyson (startalk? starlab?)
Mehdi (electroboom)
physic girl
smarter everyday

making stuff
mehdi
smarter everyday
Xyla Foxlin

music
Twoset violin


man too much too list lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2022)

Man I don't know anyone, lol


----------



## Gin (Mar 28, 2022)

i only use youtube to watch vidya/movie clips


----------



## Karasu (Mar 28, 2022)

FailArmy


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 29, 2022)

海外ニキ said:


> A lot of my interests culminated from Youtube for the past ten or so years have more often than not been centered around gaming content. There is some deviation, but not a lot.
> 
> Gaming Let's Players/Streamers/Reviewers/etc:
> 
> ...



Yeah, can see the HoloLive vtubers in your set. But can you understand them or do you watch translated clips?


----------



## wibisana (Mar 29, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah, can see the HoloLive vtubers in your set. But can you understand them or do you watch translated clips?


hololive have many branches. many girl speak english (from US, german etc)

also some from my local country (Indonesia)

tho sometimes i only watch subaru (shuba duck) (she cant speak much english), gura, an Ollie (she streamed in bahasa indonesia)

the rest i watch clip. there just too much to watch and too little time in 24 hrs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 29, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah, can see the HoloLive vtubers in your set. But can you understand them or do you watch translated clips?





wibisana said:


> hololive have many branches. many girl speak english (from US, german etc)
> 
> also some from my local country (Indonesia)
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said. All of the vtubers on my list except for one can either speak fluent or consistent comprehensible English. The exception being Korone. But considering her often loooong streams of retro games, I can get a vast amount of enjoyment just from her gamer reactions alone. lol

And to further add to what he said about the Indonesian girls of hololive, they are insanely talented even just in the ability to pretty on the fly be able to switch between three different languages. (English, Bahasa Indonesia, Japanese)

Also yes, it's a lot of fucking content MY GOD. And I'd quickly go insane trying to follow every single person I cared about.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2022)

i can barely keep up with the few channels i do watch. I'm surprsied that this is just a list of youtubers from you guys


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 29, 2022)

Benjamin Cowen


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2022)

Viva La Dirt League! They're a small New Zealand group that pumps out A LOT of comedy skits — so many these days, that they tend to be hit or miss. I usually watch their skits on retail and on gaming, as well as some random stuff. Some favs:









Key and Peele are also a hit or miss; this deserves as much attention as Substitute Teacher:


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 30, 2022)

Epichistory tv


----------



## Garcher (Mar 30, 2022)

coldmirror (a german one), especially her HP parodies/dubs were some of the funniest shit ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Mar 30, 2022)

penguinz0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 30, 2022)

trance said:


> penguinz0


He’s hilarious.

also like watching Good Good for golf content. And Tekking101 for one piece content.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Apr 1, 2022)

The beast (street fighter)
mr.nightmare


----------



## Eros (Apr 2, 2022)

Mama Dr. Jones... Believe it or not, it's kind of awesome learning about gynecology for some reason.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 2, 2022)

Athlean - X.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 3, 2022)

Probably Townsends or BORED.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2022)

The Angry Video Game Nerd and the Nostalgia Critic are my two favorite celebrities on YouTube, as they are hilarious and review much of the media that made my childhood so wonderful.

I also follow Man at Arms, as well, since they make amazing weapons from popular media.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 4, 2022)

It's all about knack baby.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2022)

I really like Gene Deal's channel. He was P Diddy's former bodyguard and dropped a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2022)

I did watch a few jaclyn glenn videos, but that was only because of the whole weird situation that happened a while back.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 8, 2022)

martina


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 8, 2022)

@Jim  is my favourite twitch streamer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

I watch A LOT of YouTube so I will try to keep it to just the ones I like jump on the moment new stuff comes out.


AceVane
The Cosmonaut Variety Hour
Hbomberguy
Münecat
F.D Signifier
Drew Gooden
Mother's Basement
Big Joel
Tara Moonkee
Moses Primm
Swell Entertainment

There's probably some more, but that's all I'm going to list.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2022)

i should probably check out some of these people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

海外ニキ said:


> Yeah, what he said. All of the vtubers on my list except for one can either speak fluent or consistent comprehensible English. The exception being Korone. But considering her often loooong streams of retro games, I can get a vast amount of enjoyment just from her gamer reactions alone. lol
> 
> And to further add to what he said about the Indonesian girls of hololive, they are insanely talented even just in the ability to pretty on the fly be able to switch between three different languages. (English, Bahasa Indonesia, Japanese)
> 
> Also yes, it's a lot of fucking content MY GOD. And I'd quickly go insane trying to follow every single person I cared about.


Korone's English has gotten better. She's not Elite Miko who is basically incomprehensible even in Japanese at times. 


She just doesn't know a lot of the correct words for things... 



Jim said:


> i should probably check out some of these people.


It's kind of a crap shoot checking out someone else's YouTube stuff. The site is so big and there's so many branches of content that people can be doing a completely different thing than you. Like if you want to watch a small Asian woman eat like forty servings of chicken over happy music...there's channels for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 10, 2022)

Korone's English. Lol. "I die now, thank you forever".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarF (Apr 10, 2022)

The only Youtube channels that I still watch regulary on YT are "Die Autodoktoren", which is basically a TV show in which two experienced car mechanis do their thing and DriveTribe/FoodTribe because of James May.

Youtubers that I mainly watch on twitch via VOD's are MrLlamaSC, JERICHO and Many A True Nerd.

Favourite YT channels from my past that are either dead or I'm currently not interested in:

Coldmirror, Criken2, gNatFreak, PFS Venom, Kilplixsm, TeamFourStar, Little Kuriboh, Inker, Fearzone TV, Pactain


----------



## wibisana (Apr 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Moses Primm


the movie reviewer? he is hilarious, because of him now i knew some Black movies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> the movie reviewer? he is hilarious, because of him now i knew some Black movies


Yeah, he's great. I will watch his videos like the first chance I get now. I can't remember who shared him here first but I blew through everything he had. 

I really don't even turn the TV on in my room and I use the TV in the living room for playing games. I really watch YT a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 10, 2022)

*games*
-AVGN
-Wehsing (Dota player)
-vtuber (any, rarely tho)
-angry joe (used to watch him alot, now rarely/never, i dont have times)
-projared (used to be my fave untill that shitshow of scandal lel)
-jontron, i just stop watching him at one point, combination of very rare schedull and some shit i cant remember.
-totalbiscuit (RIP)

*movie*
-cinemassacre (AVGN guy)
-Primm
-Nostalgia critic
-weird movie with mark
-good bad flicks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> *games*
> -AVGN
> -Wehsing (Dota player)
> -vtuber (any, rarely tho)
> ...


The JonTron thing was probably over some pretty racist comments that he made on someone else's show once that got some attention on YT. 

I didn't watch him, but I stopped watching Pro Jared because I saw dudes meat in my Twitter feed. Had to stop watching mangs after all the stuff on him came out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 18, 2022)

lately i found Justin Wong yt, he is the guy that got Daigo parried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2022)

Another great YT channel that I watch when there's something new Jim Sterling. And I am seeing that he has COVID now.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Another great YT channel that I watch when there's something new Jim Sterling. And I am seeing that he has COVID now.


yeah i watched him back then, very rarely tho, his artistic choice isnt really for me sadly.
to put it bluntly he likes to wear weird stuff lol. also when it just naration and stuff, his voice isnt really easy to consume for me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2022)

wibisana said:


> yeah i watched him back then, very rarely tho, his artistic choice isnt really for me sadly.
> to put it bluntly he likes to wear weird stuff lol. also when it just naration and stuff, his voice isnt really easy to consume for me


He has started transitioning a while back so the weird clothes just go weirder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2022)

in the end, i move on from watching many games review (because i dont have decent PC or have latest console lol) and spend more time in music and movie


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 19, 2022)

Gaming​




Science​





Miscellaneous​


----------

